# My first litter



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Just thought i would post some piccies of my beautiful litter....










(will resize and post more tomorrow)


----------



## Pinkerton (Sep 15, 2008)

oh my god, seriously, that is just so adorable! congratulations!


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks...not sure how to resize the pics to fit...
But yes they are incredibly adorable and i'm going to find it very difficult when i have to send them to their new homes.You come to know each and every one individually and i dare say i will be terribly upset when the time comes.I'm very proud of them though


----------



## Pinkerton (Sep 15, 2008)

it's always hard to say goodbye to pets you've raised and come to know, but at least they will be going to good homes.

i just cant get over their cute little faces hahah


----------

